# Royale 540 seatbelt fixings



## fishing10 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi all.I wonder if you can help.
At the moment I have enough seatbelts for 3 people,(driver,passenger + 1 lapbelt in back)

I would like to put 2 more lapbelts in the back for safety whilst traveling.
My Royale 540 is on a Fiat Ducato Base 1994.

Are there already fixing/anchor points that I can use or do I need to get a dealer to add more?

Any help or advice would be gratefully recieved.Thanks.Keith.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Keith! I trust you're well?

Just one week ago, there was a similar thread about retro-fitting seat belts in the back of a motorhome. Read what was said then...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-99261-seatbelts.html


----------



## fishing10 (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks unclenorm,very informative.keith. 8)


----------

